# Stitch & Zero



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought I'd come post some recent pics for everyone eventhough I left I thought I'd let everyone see how much the boys have grown Stitch is 6 months now Zero is 11 weeks


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG!! They have gotton so big!!! I am so glad that you decided to post pics!! I have missed seeing Stitch and Zero!!

Stitch sure is turning into a handsome young man!! Zero has the most beautiful coat!!

Thanks for posting!!! :wave: 

Kari


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awwwww, they look so cute! Especially your youngest one, he's got the cutest eyes


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They are just as cute as ever!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow :shock: stitch has grown up soooooooo much , but still as cute as ever  both your boys are gorgeous


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch is a big boy now he's 4lbs but a bit tubby so he's kinda on a diet at the moment lol but he's really getting his coat now  awww I'm so proud of my 2 boys and Zero is starting to look like a chi now lol he has a muzzle


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

aaw..stitch..he's mixed with fox, right?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They are growing lovely................ive got that leopard fleece


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yep fennec fox the Kennel club register them too


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

nemochi said:


> yep fennec fox the Kennel club register them too


 :love5: lovely.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Vala said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > yep fennec fox the Kennel club register them too
> ...


and Zero is part Mogwai


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

jodiebradbury said:


> awww i love chi/foxes, they are the best kind


  exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Vala said:


> jodiebradbury said:
> 
> 
> > awww i love chi/foxes, they are the best kind
> ...


considering Chi's are thought to be related to fennec foxes stitch is just a throwback lol


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oooh...so glad you dropped by :lol: 

What a pair of beauties you have...they really have grown to be fine young lads :lol:

Are you staying  

BTW I really like that knitted stripey jumper on your sofa, i want one like it for Scruffy. 



Merry X-mas and happy new year to you and your chis xxxx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Oooh...so glad you dropped by :lol:
> 
> What a pair of beauties you have...they really have grown to be fine young lads :lol:
> 
> ...


Only temporary, Stitch's jumper came from gap  thanks for the comments Leena my boys say thankyou  merry xmas to u too


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Sarah, nice to see you here :wave: 

Your boys have changed so much, especially Stitch!
There both growing up to be such handsome boys


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very glad to see you here and that you brought pictures of your guys! I just love their pictures


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Your boys are adorable as ever...

Stitch looks like he could be related to Gizzie...'cept he is smaller...

Zero has grown so much...what a sweet lil man


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow is Zero adorable! And Stitch is so handsome


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Could they get any cuter?!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are both so adorable!!! :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Zero and Stitch are handsome as always.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Your gorgeous babies are looking more adorable than ever!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww both are just adorable!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you have more pics? Getting greedy now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll try and take some with the xmas tree if they stay still later


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Your boy are adorable you are so lucky


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi, well I have really missed those two guys.(and you too of course). still as adorable as ever.  
Looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww thanx everyone the boys are blushing, I've just been so busy with work and today is my day off so I posted some pics anyway hope u all like the other set I am trying to get some of them sitting together but with these 2 thats an impossible task


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i just looked at stitches dogster page he has grown into a handsome chi. your two month chi is such a cutie as well.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

princess_ella said:


> i just looked at stitches dogster page he has grown into a handsome chi. your two month chi is such a cutie as well.


awww thanx


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

aww they're both gorgeous and both have changed so much! They are sooo handsome


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute


----------

